# RTH - RAS Technology Holdings



## System (23 November 2021)

RAS Technology Holdings Limited is the holding company of Racing and Sports. 

Racing and Sports is a leading provider of fully integrated premium data, enhanced content, and SaaS solutions to the global racing and wagering industries. Today, Racing and Sports is headquartered in Canberra, Australia, and has additional operations in the UK and Sri Lanka. 

Racing and Sports currently services a longstanding, established and geographically diverse customer base of racing bodies and authorities, wagering operators, media and digital organisations and retail and private clients. As at 30 June 2021, Racing and Sports engaged 67 personnel across Australia, the UK, and Sri Lanka, with intentions to expand its operations into the US in 2022. 

It is anticipated that RTH will list on the ASX on 23 November 2021.






						Horse Racing | Racing News | Sports News
					

Racing and Sports has horse racing information, racing news, racing results for racing australia and sports news.




					www.racingandsports.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 November 2021)

*Listing date*23 November 2021 ; 11:00 AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*





						Horse Racing | Racing News | Sports News
					

Racing and Sports has horse racing information, racing news, racing results for racing australia and sports news.




					www.racingandsports.com
				



Ph: +61 (0) 2 6288 4080*Principal Activities*Provider of fully integrated premium data, enhanced content and SaaS solutions to the global racing and wagering industries.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 1.50*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*RTH*Capital to be Raised*$29,000,000*Expected offer close date* 12 November 2021*Underwriter*Ord Minnett Limited (Underwriter/Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 October 2022)

And list it did, with one year soon up; but where is it going?

Founded in 1999, RAS Technology Holdings Limited is a _leading provider of fully integrated premium data and enhanced content to the global racing and wagering industries.  Its services consumer and enterprise markets and its clients span the spectrum of the racing and wagering industries such as Entain Group (including Ladbrokes and Neds), Flutter Group (including Sportsbet, Paddy Power and Betfair), Tabcorp, BlueBet Holdings Limited (ASX: BBT), Bet365, Singapore Pools, Australian Turf Club, Hong Kong Jockey Club and Racing Victoria_.

Has recently signed up another outfit; Picklebet, to _provide Risk Managed Trading Service and industry-leading customer-facing content to power Picklebet’s Racing product_.

And looks like it may change name to _*Racing & Sports *_somewhere down the track .


----------

